
Run Node.js in Android app - geekonjava
http://geekonjava.blogspot.com/2016/10/run-nodejs-in-android-app.html#.WA2RzcrzoCA.hackernews
======
BoorishBears
Rhino on Android is extremely slow because it can't compile for Dalvik, I
remember seeing this a while back and wondering why it didn't go with V8

